# 502 Error and Page not loading



## cesarin (Sep 16, 2009)

seems FA getting troubles, lots of 502 errors, and a few minutes ago it was completely unresponsible.

Any Ideas?
related to yesterday's outage maybe?


----------



## Ratte (Sep 16, 2009)

GOD DAMMIT ALL THE PORN KILLED FA

FURRIES YOU SHOULD ALL BE ASHAMED

|:C

Also, most likely.


----------



## DiegoWolfFox (Sep 16, 2009)

FA is down due to amount of furs logged in.. It is very busy.


----------



## john8792 (Sep 16, 2009)

and this thread needs to be in the site sattus


----------



## cesarin (Sep 16, 2009)

I blame Tyra Banks, its all her fault! 
now a lot of mundanes think "ohh free sex in the furry community"
and then boooom, a huge flood of perverts assault FA lol



john8792 said:


> and this thread needs to be in the site sattus



you didnt stop to think.. that maybe.. I'm not an admin or something similar and thus cant post there? DOOH.

*ps* I really hate the "editing" feature on FA's forum. it always hangs on loading the update once you click submit, I have to go to advanced editing.


----------



## Ainoko (Sep 16, 2009)

at least I am not the only one having the 502 errors


----------



## Griff-the-DevilDog (Sep 16, 2009)

FUCKING TYRA BANKS! lol

GG CHEWFOX.

C:


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Sep 16, 2009)

john8792 said:


> and this thread needs to be in the site sattus



And soon FAF at this rate! Have you seen the explosion in the population!? D=>


----------



## Griff-the-DevilDog (Sep 16, 2009)

à² _à²


----------



## Devious Bane (Sep 16, 2009)

What's with the thread? I think the 'page not loading' part was a good enough answer.


----------



## john8792 (Sep 16, 2009)

Adelio Altomar said:


> And soon FAF at this rate! Have you seen the explosion in the population!? D=>



yes i have, i refresh every 5 sec, lol

now faf is slow


----------



## StainMcGorver (Sep 16, 2009)

PANIC PANNNIIIIIIICCC!!
WHERE THE FUCK IS MY PORN LOL PUN FUCK I NEED MOAAAARRR POOOOOORRRRNNN


----------



## tger_foxmark (Sep 16, 2009)

im getting them too.
Watch the furrys.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hIxvpjREwyI


----------



## Ratte (Sep 16, 2009)

Adelio Altomar said:


> And soon FAF at this rate! Have you seen the explosion in the population!? D=>



TIME TO GET THE GUNS

THE FOXES ARE FIRST


----------



## Carenath (Sep 16, 2009)

john8792 said:


> and this thread needs to be in the site sattus


net-cat's working on it, he'll post in the SiteStatus forum when things are back up and running.


----------



## Aurali (Sep 16, 2009)

heh. Admins know guys. >.>


----------



## Kayote (Sep 16, 2009)

I am thinking it was the whole Tyra Banks thing. Got a lot of people fired up, so a bunch of log-ins n' shit. All ready to kill Chewfox for generalizing furries, as many do. LOL TIEM TO GO RAEP HUR DIGNITEE

502 erreerrrrzz . :CC


----------



## Fwuffers (Sep 16, 2009)

aw darn 502 i wanted to post something T-T


----------



## TDK (Sep 16, 2009)

_...bawwww_
_...bawwww_
_...bawwww_

That is the echo of the bawwing of the guys who had their fap sessions interrupted by the error.


----------



## Ainoko (Sep 16, 2009)

http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=51251


----------



## Kangamutt (Sep 16, 2009)

Motor Mouth said:


> _...bawwww_
> _...bawwww_
> _...bawwww_
> 
> That is the echo of the bawwing of the guys who had their fap sessions interrupted by the error.



It's kinda like this:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hIxvpjREwyI


----------



## yoshi000 (Sep 16, 2009)

I hope it gos back up soon. I was trying to find a pic that a user did.


----------



## Fwuffers (Sep 16, 2009)

Ainoko said:


> http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=51251


"extreme load" lol  guess a macro let loose on the server huh XD


----------



## Kaamos (Sep 16, 2009)

I just saw the the "FA is temporarily offline" page.

I have a new respect for this website.

Tyra Banks... MUST FEED!


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 16, 2009)

Fwuffers said:


> "extreme load" lol  guess a macro let loose on the server huh XD



my fault, then? <.<


----------



## cesarin (Sep 16, 2009)

TYRA is eating the entire forum and servers , holy shit!


----------



## rednec0 (Sep 16, 2009)

Okay, I'm a bit out of the loop; what did Tyra Banks do?


----------



## StainMcGorver (Sep 16, 2009)

rednec0 said:


> Okay, I'm a bit out of the loop; what did Tyra Banks do?


Ask not what Tyra Banks did for you, ask what ChewFox did to your fandom.


----------



## cesarin (Sep 17, 2009)

my only answer!


----------



## Runefox (Sep 17, 2009)

I absolutely MUST see the traffic logs for this night.


----------



## Carenath (Sep 17, 2009)

Issue Sorted
Closed...


----------

